# Drachenleder, blos wie?



## Kovu Wolfszahn (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute.


Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich jetzt auf Lederverarbeitung umgeskillt weils das Schmieden fürn Hunter einfach nicht mehr bringt. Also will ich nun Drachenlederer werden nur......woher kriegt man eigentlich Netherdrachenschuppen? Und jetzt sagt nicht von Netherdrachen, so schlau bin ich ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur von welchen?? Die kann man ja alle nicht angreifen weils eine Ruffraktion ist. Heißt das also wenn man einen Netherdrachen haben will kann man nicht Drachenledern? 


Ein verwirrter Hunter.


----------



## Glompf (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mal auf buffed.de geschaut und dort wird gesagt:

*Zitat: ...und wenn man bei den Netherschwingen im ruf fenster "Im Krieg" anhackelt dann kann man in nethersturm die netherdrachen angreifen und kürschnern, und keine angst euer ruf verschlechtert sich dadurch nicht.*

Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Mfg


----------



## Pomela (7. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich bestätigen. Die Drachen sind immer noch grün, aber man kann sie dann angreifen. Der Ruf verschlechtert sich nicht.


----------



## Sune111 (7. Dezember 2007)

oder Du versuchst es einfach im AH, da solltest Du immer einige finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ist das anders als bei anderen Fraktionen wo der Ruf ja drunter leiden würde wenn man die killt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen dank.


@Sune111 Ja wenn man das Gold dafür hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

